# dying fish



## frustrated (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi
I've got a largish pond (20ftby 10ft) and max 2.5 ft deep. its got lots of marginals and plenty of oxygenating plants (elodea), also a large waterlily.
I've about 20 fish (goldfish, shubunkins ans a few golden orfe)which I've put in over the last three years, none larger than 5 inches.
in the last two weeks I've lost about 5 fish. they don't have any obvious signs of disease.
Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Could you post the results from a set of water tests (pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate)? Also could you give some more info on the location of your pond, filtration and wether you have added anything to the pond recently (i.e. chemicals).


----------



## frustrated (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for your speedy reply.
The pond is in hyde, cheshire. Its about 4 years old and lined with rubber. I've added nothing to the water. no heavy rain recently so not much possibility of anything leaching into the pond. Haven't tested the water for nitrates, nitrites or ammonia. Someone suggested tonight that the deaths could be due to decaying plant matter producing these chemicals and it sounds like you are suggesting the same thing.I do have a u.v.and bacterial? filter and pump which I installed last year to combat an algal bloom. Not used it this year yet
I'll test the water as soon as i can get a test kit and let you know the results.


----------



## frustrated (Mar 18, 2009)

hi pleccy
just tested the water with tetra strips. Used 3 different strips to ensure a good result.
pH 6-8. nitrate approx 25mg/l, nitrite approx 1-5mg/l. not easy to be more accurate as the shadings on the test card are a bit difficult to discern. Certain though that the concentrations are no higher than I've mentioned. According to the pack these readings are a little high but not too high to necessitate change of water. What do you think?
Other tests on the strip were also ok. No facility to test for ammonia.
Yet another fish is on the way out- a 3'' goldfish. I netted it and there were no obvious signs of disease apart from 3 small patches approx 3mm across where the scales are silvery.
23rd march-another 2 fish down and one looking very sickly, just hanging about on the surface.I've cleaned and restarted the filter, removed 25% of the water and replaced it with tap water which has had the chlorine neutralised.


----------



## itsonlysonia (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi. I've just joined your forum because I've got a similar problem. I inherited my pond 4 years ago (having not ever kept fish before), it's around 2200 litres and it had 2 7inch (ish) goldfish, 2 shubunkins of a similar size and then around a dozen babies. During that 4 years the pond has thrived and there are now around 25 fish. I have always tested the water from spring through to autumn and it's been spot on. We haven't lost any fish - until now. The water is crystal clear and I use an all-in-one pump and UVC etc which works great. I can see most of my fish and they're obviously moving very slowly as it's winter. However, during the past 2 weeks I've found 4 floating dead goldfish (all around 2 inches long). It had no visible signs of damage but there was a little blood around its underside. I was assuming this was because it had started to decompose. I also found another one suffering, I think from swimbladder. I put it in a "hospital tank" in the house and treated the water with swimbladder medication, and after 10 days it was fit and healthy enough to go back into the pond, and still doing well. I've just found another dead fish, plus another goldfish which is sick (again it's now inside in treated water but not looking good). 
I know I'm a novice at this, so please be patient with me. If anyone can offer any advice please? I've been told not to use any pond medication until the temperature is 10 degrees or above - is that correct?
I'd really appreciate some help. Thanks in advance......

oh, and the other thing I found last week was a frog clamped on to the face and head of one of my large goldfish (it was quite surreal to say the least). I detached the frog and put it down my stream and the fish swam away OK. I know there are quite a few frogs in the pond at present and they're looking to mate. Is there any connection here, do you think?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I'm far from an expert on ponds, not having one myself, but until someone with more experience comes along, just a couple of questions:

-Have you used any chemicals anywhere in your garden (lawn feed, fertiliser, weed killer, slug pellets etc) that could have been washed down into your pond by the rain?

-What are your actual test results (ammonia, nitrite and nitrate)?

-Other than the frog, any other 'visitors' to your garden (e.g. cats or foxes) that could be potential culprits?

Hopefully someone will be able to advise you


----------



## itsonlysonia (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you getting back to me - it's much appreciated.

Following an incident last May with a heron (which took around 10 2 year olds), we put a raised net over the pond and we've not seen the heron since.

No chemicals have been used, but you never know what comes down in the rain. Nothing else drains into this pond.

Tested the water and PH is 7.0 and nitrates practically non-existent. We've lost 2 more today, and another in the hospital tank (fingers crossed). 

Also last May I found a young fish at the bottom of the pond. Thought it was swim bladder but he's actually deformed and paralysed at his back and tail - it's bent and he can't straighten or move his tail. He's been in an aquarium now for 10 months. His name is Mr Wobbles and his input and output is good but he lives mostly at the bottom of the tank. It's a 32 litre tank with pump and filter. The most he can do is get to half way up the tank but he "swims" around quite actively when he sees me. Some may say send him on his way, so to speak, but he's got a quality of life with another goldfish and they play together really well. 

Anyway, back to the pond. I'm going to try and get more oxygen into the pond by increasing the surface area by increasing the flow from the pump and fountain. Could the fish be stressed do you think? Also, do you know if you can use any medication in the pond at this time of year?

I really appreciate any help.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

No probs - sorry I can't be more helpful.

You mentioned only pH and nitrate - have you tested for ammonia and nitrite? They're much more of a problem in a tank or pond than nitrate is. Increasing the surface flow can't hurt, though I doubt if it's an oxygen problem unless the pond has been frozen over at some point, as the fish's oxygen requirements will be lower in the cold weather. And sorry, I have no idea about meds :-/

And re 'Mr Wobbles', it's a bit of a catch-22 situation. 32l is very small for two goldfish, even youngsters, so were you planning on releasing him back into the pond when the weather warms up? Or was he unable to compete for food with the other fish?


----------



## itsonlysonia (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi. Checked the ammonia and nitrite levels and they are again practically non existent. However, spoke with a friend this morning who's kept pond fish for years and straight off he said it was oxygen, so we went out and dropped about 8 buckets of pond water from head height to force oxygen into the water. Also changed the fountain head and increased the flow through the filters and this afternoon it's like looking at a different pond of fish. They're swimming around instead of congregating around the pump and filter unit. 

Looking back, I think by changing the output head from the fountain to the water ball a few weeks ago has vastly reduced the oxygen in the water, particularly now that there are more fish in the pond. Unfortunately my learning curve had to be at the expense of several fish, and that I really regret.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Glad you've got things sorted  Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------

